# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  هل تعلمين مالذي يحدث عندما تغسلين شعرك أثناء الدورة الشهرية...تعالي وانصدمي

## دمعة الاحزان

تفكير تقليدي يحذر النساء من عدم غسل شعورهن أثناء الدوره الشهريه ولكن لم يعطينا أحد الجواب الشافي على السؤال لماذا ؟ 
فقط ان الضحيه سوف تلاحظ في المراحل المتأخره من حياتها أعراض سرطان الثدي والمبيض .
اليوم النساء مازلن يغسلن شعورهن أثناء الدوره الشهريه معتقدات أنهن أنهن سيكن في مأمن في حال جففن شعورهن بالمجفف الكهربائي الاستشوار
 ولكن هذا التصرف لن يحميهن من الاصابه بالسرطان 
دكتوره تايوانيه مشهوره متخصصه بالأبحاث السرطانيه انطلقت بأبحاثها في جامعه يابانيه أجرت فحص على 30 ألف مريضه مصابه 
بالسرطان وجدوا أن هؤلاء المريضات حريصات جدا في اختيار 
غذائهن ويغسلن شعورهن أثناء الدوره الشهريه ويحملن أشياء ثقيله
 ويتناولن مشروبات بارده مما أدى الى عدم اكتمال خروج البويضه
 من المبيض وتحول بقايا الحيض الى مواد سامه تعمل على اختلال توازن الهرمونات في الجسم مما يؤدي الى سرطان في الثدي والمبيض 
خلال البحث وجدت الطرق التاليه للوقايه من هذا السرطان  
الطرق هي 
1- تغيير العادات الغذائيه وتناول الخضروات بشكل دائم 
2- عدم غسل الشعر أثناء الدوره الشهريه وذالك للتأثير البارد الذي 
يؤدي الى انكماش المبيض
3- النزيف الزائد عن الحد يجب ان يتم فحصه عن طريق الطبيبه 
4- عدم شرب السوائل البارده اذا شعرت بالنعاس أو تمدد بالثدي
 أو بالامساك فهذه هي الاعراض المبكره لسرطان الثدي والمبيض  
ودايم الحريم الكبار بالسن يحذرون من الاستحمام أثناء الدوره وأذكر
 أن في امرأه تعالج النساء عن العقم وعن أمراض الأرحام قالت المرأه 
ماتسبح أيام الدوره تخرب أرحامها وقالت أن النفاس ماتتسبح الا بعد
 عشرين يوم من ولادتها  
وأتمنى لكم دوام الصحه والعافيه 
وملطووش

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

اول مره اسمع بهذا الشي !!!
معلومة غريبة والله
ويسلموو خيتو على الطرح
عساااج ع القوة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> ودايم الحريم الكبار بالسن يحذرون من الاستحمام أثناء الدوره وأذكر
> أن في امرأه تعالج النساء عن العقم وعن أمراض الأرحام قالت المرأه 
> ماتسبح أيام الدوره تخرب أرحامها وقالت أن النفاس ماتتسبح الا بعد
> عشرين يوم من ولادتها  
> وأتمنى لكم دوام الصحه والعافيه  
> وملطووش



يعطيك العافيه أختي دمعة الأحزان 
معلومه بصراحه جديده علي ربما تكون صحيحه لكن الغريب واللي أبدا لاأعتقد بصحته أن المرأة في فترة النفاس
ما تسبح إلا بعد عشرين يوم هذا كله بطبع خطأ 
لأن المرأة عليها أن تغتسل من النفاس للطهارة والصلاة

----------


## النغم انيني

معلومة غريبة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

معلومة غريبه بالفعل ..

تسلمي دموعة ..

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

غريبببب 
مشكووره خيتوو على المعلومات المفيده 
يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## هموسه الحلوة

معك حق اختي انا سمعت ان اللي تتسبح وقت الدوره تمرض بس مادري انه بالسرطان 

انا ماسبح الابعد ماتنهتي الدوره <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< خايفه على نفسها ههههههه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

**
*أول مره اسمع بــهشي*
*تسلمي خيوه ع التحذير*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*بصراحه خيتو اني ما انفذ هذا ابداً* 
*يعني اني اول ما اولد وبعد فترة الراحه على طول اسبح وكذلك ايام الدوره كل يوم سبوحه اذا مو مرتين في اليوم بعد ...................الله يكفينا الشر ويبعد هالخبيث عنا بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد * 
*مشكوره خيتو على هالنقل والله يعطيش الف عافيه*

----------


## فرح

*كيف اساساالوحده ماتطيق نفسها في هالففتره* 
*ومثل ماقالت ام الحلوين اذا مومرتين سباحه في اليوم* 
*وفي فترة النفاس الغسل للصلاه اكيد..*
*الله يساعد النساء كل شي عليهم يصير* 
*ربي يبعد الامراض عنا وعنكم بحق النبي محمد صلى الله عليه واله*
*واهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين* 
*يسلموووحبيبتي دمــــوووع*
*يعطيك العاافيه* 
*دمت بخير*

----------


## وعود

*معلومة غريبة مشكورة يعطيكِ العافية ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

معلومة غريبة والله !!
اول مرة اسمعها
بسـ كيفـ يعني 
نخيس؟؟!
كفايه الحالات النفسيه ايامها 
بعد مانسبح!!؟؟
مشكورة اختي
دمعة الاحزان
على الموضوع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ههههههههههههههه
معلومة بالفعل غريبة
جدا جدا جدا..

----------


## دموع طفلة

الله لا يجيب لينا الامراض إن شاء الله 
يسلمو خيتو دمعة الاحزان ع الخبر 
والله يعطيكِ العافية 
بأنتظار جديدك 
تحيييييييتي 
دموع طفلة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ويه ويه ويه* 

**

*شوو هالرمسه  غلاي* 

*انا ماروم ماروم لازم اسبح* 

*على هالحال بتوصل ريحتنا للامارات لاحووول* 


*يسلمووو إبتسامه الدموع على الخبر* 

*سي يووو* 

*غلاك*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هلا غوالي
وهلا بالرمسات الي رمستوهم وكلها رايت
وانا بعد استغربت منها
ورحت اسئل امي لان عندها خبر بهالسوالف
قال الحين شلون النفساء ماتسبح عشرين يوم وصلاتها وطهارتها
حدها سبعه او ثمانيه ايام وبعديت تسبح
اما سالفه انها ماتسبح ايام الدورة قالت عادي
كانوا يسووها قبل عاد تخيلوا ويعووووووووووووة
بس بعدين صاروا مايشتهوا وبطلوا هالعاده الشينه لانها تضر اكثر مما انها تنفع
بس قالت انهم يسبحوا بس يحذروا في استخدام الماي ومايكثروا منه
مادري فهمتوا الي اقصده ولا لا او بالاصح انهم مايسبحوا في بانيوا مملي ماي
يمكن هاي فهمتوها ولليش :embarrest: 
ويسلموا لمروركم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تسلمي أختي دمعة الأحزان  على هالرمسه  ههههههههههه قلبنا مع أمول إماراتي 
إي والله صحيح  إشلون والدين يحث على النظافه والطهاره من فينا تتحمل ما تسبح ولا مع هالأيام الله يجيرنا من حر جهنم والطقس نااااااااااار .
كلامك صح نسبح بس بحذر

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا ملوك لمرورك
وعلى رمستك
وشكلنا مو بس اماراتي حتى عراقي لانها الحين تكلمني 
وشوي حساوي وشوي قطيفي  وشوي عراقي<<ادري بتجيني كفوف راشديه
وصدقتي فيه احد يظل على حاله بهالنار الي احنا فيها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يافرحت اللي مايحبون النظافه بهالخبر :bigsmile: 

اني اشوف انو ممكن كنوع من الوقايه يتم تغسيل الجسم

ووضع قبعة سباحه عالشعر هذا للي دورتهم ايام قليله

بس اللي دورتهم واااجد الله يعينهم





> وقالت أن النفاس ماتتسبح الا بعد
> عشرين يوم من ولادتها



على هالحاله ياخيه الناس مابطب بيتهم .

موقلنا من الاول يافرحة اللي مايحبو النظافه بهالخبر

بالفعل خبر غريب .. غريب .. غريب

الحلو في الموضوع هو النصح بتعديل النظام الغذائي
يسلمووو غناتي عالخبر
موفقه دوووم

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يؤ يؤ يؤ 
معلومه اول مره اسمعها 
طيب شلون مانغسله ؟؟؟
الله يكفينا الشر
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## عشوقة

*والله غريبة* 
*يعني كيف ما نغسلة لين نصيب بالقمل >>>>>>>>> تخاف من القمل المسكينة ههههههه ما تدري فية شيء أعظم الله يكفينا ويكفيكم الشر*  
*عالعموم مشكورة أختي على المعلوومة* 
*تحياتي* 
*عشوووقة*

----------


## احلى ليل

والله أول مره اسمع بها
مشورة اختي على المعلومة

----------


## ضوى

> معلومة غريبة والله !!
> اول مرة اسمعها
> بسـ كيفـ يعني 
> نخيس؟؟!
> كفايه الحالات النفسيه ايامها 
> بعد مانسبح!!؟؟
> مشكورة اختي
> دمعة الاحزان
> على الموضوع



والله راي من راي الجماعة  :weird:

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا حبابات لمروركم
وصدق معلومه غريبه بس 
سبحان الله
ولا تصدقوا كل الكلام اللي ينقال معظمه كلام جرايد
والحين حتى الاحاسيس كلام جرايد فمابالك مقوله انقالت ومايندرى صدقها من كذبها

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

والله عجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
تسلمي

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

وأني الي طايحة في أيام الدورة سباحة أكثر من الأيام العادية

----------


## أم سيدعلي

سلام عليكم 
الخبرفيه نوع من الصحة حيث تنصح الامهات بعدم التنقع في الماي وليس السباحة يقولن ان الماء يأثر على رحم المرأة لكن ان الواحد ما يسبح تلك مصيبة وخاصة في هدا الجو :evil: يبنات اسبحوا بس لاتقعدين تحت الماي 6ساعات  :bigsmile:  5دقائق تكفي والله ايش رايكم  :embarrest:

----------


## روح الانسانيه

مشكوره اختي على الموضع ورايي من راي اختي ام الحلوين وفرح شكرا لك على نقل الخبر موفقه اختي الله يبعد شر الامراض عن الجميع

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*
*




*وبعد*



*
*


*معلمومات تصدم*




*يعني الوحده فوق قرفها تظل بقرف*



*الله المعين*



*مشكوووره على الخبر*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يسلموا لمروركم
والكلام الي قلتوه صح
وام سيد علي وضحت كل شي فيها الخير
ريحتنا من الخجل 
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الهدى

:weird:   :huh:   :weird: 



 :amazed:   :huuh:   :notrust: 

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>مستغربة حضرتها من الخبر 


صدق متاكدين من هالخبر 


الله يستر علينا عيل  :cool:

----------


## Love Rafael

يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ
معلومة غريبة
اول مرة اسمع فيها عجل شنو نسوي نخيس على الي فينا بعد 
ربي يعينا 
مشكورة اختي 
الله يعطيج العافية
تحياتي

----------


## همسات وله

معقوله هالكلااااام  :wacko: 
سانظل سبعة ايااام من دون مانسبح 
علشاااان اللي معانا في البيت يطلعون مظاهرااات مطالبين باعدامناااا  :mesb:  :help: 
لا ولاعااااد في الصيف 
تطلع روحش على ما بال اتخلصين شغلش ودشين تاخدين ليش دوش 
وخصوصا ايام الدوره 
يبي ليش كل نص ساعه تاخدين دش علشااان ترتاحين  :huh: 

يلا الله الحارس 
والله يكفينا واياكم شر الامراض 
وكل شي على الله 

يسلمو حبيبتي دموووعه عالمعلوماااات 
تحياااااتي 
خيتك 
همساااات وله

----------


## أجمل إحساس

مشكورو دمعة الأحزان على الموضوع

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ام محمد  
هموس وحشتنا طلتكم
ويسلموا لمروركم وصدقتوا بكلامكم
لوف
اجمل يسلموا لتواجدكم

----------

